# new to community



## fireman23 (Dec 7, 2011)

Been "in" about 5 years, always learning something new it seems. Look forward to getting to kno you guys and learning new things.

T


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*fireman23* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 7, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## thefastship (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to the fun-house!


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 7, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Stormshadow (Dec 9, 2011)

welcome.


----------

